

Zuckerberg claims top spot Vanity Fair 100, followed by Steve Jobs - tyng
http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2010/10/the-vf-100-201010?currentPage=all

======
tyng
Digital/Web entrepreneurs really are the new cool, claiming 6 of the top 10
spots on Vanity Fair 100. Warren Buffet is only No. 11

